# Wood glue vs nails for funiture



## oakboy (Nov 16, 2012)

Old yo rather use nails or wood glue. I really don't want to show the nails or make plugs. Would you use wood glue?? Its for a little table to


----------



## oakboy (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry Would you 
rather use nails or wood glue. I really don't want to show the nails or make plugs. Would you use wood glue?? Its for a little table to


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nails are used in construction ..... mostly*

Nails have strength because they "grip" the wood fibers and are driven in at different angles.

Fine furniture relies on the joinery for strength and glue in the joints, not nails. Dowels, wedges, tenons are used also for strength.

Simple benches, tables and cabinets can be made with a combination of dados, rabbets, miters AND in some cases *nails *to secure the joints while the glue is setting. Nails and screws are NOT used in fine furniture, but rather a combination of glue and proper joinery. You may find a nail or screw in older chairs or tables as that was all they had at the time. Handcrafted fine furniture would have relied on the joinery, not the screws. Mass production furniture of today, uses staples to speed up production and make a stronger joint than nails.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

To me seeing/hearing nails and furniture in the same sentence is like running your finger nails across a black board.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> To me seeing/hearing nails and furniture in the same sentence is like running your finger nails across a black board.
> 
> George


+1 with that idea. I was taught when you start building furniture it's a different class of woodworking which you don't put any nails where it might show.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> +1 with that idea. I was taught when you start building furniture it's a different class of woodworking which you don't put any nails where it might show.


Me too; however, there are places that small nails can be used depending on what you are doing. Holding a glue joint is one. Tacking on the back of a cabinet is another. I think one reason nails are not used without glue is that fine furniture is intended to last and as wood continues to dry and items are moved the nails tend to fail. 

This reminds me of my grandfather that had the Boy Scouts build a camping trailer build with nails. As they were driving down the LA highway the thing started falling apart with different pieces dropping on the HWY. he should of used screws and better joints.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

